# Travel Talk > High, Lows and Extremes >  New Year Messages

## raj7878

Hi i was browsing your blog and i found it really interesting! i too have a website.Kindly check it out here

----------


## davidsmith36

New Year means  new calendar year begins and the calendar's year count increments by one.
 1.   Even in the darkest hours of your life, I will stand by your side holding onto the only candle and light up all the non-illuminated areas. May God shower you with all the happiness in the world! Happy New Year 2017!
  2.  This message is to convey my heartfelt greetings to you and your family. Hope you had a great year and will have even a better one this time. Spend time with your near and dear ones. Enjoy!
Thease are the various type of new year messages.

----------


## martinsimmons748

> New Year means  new calendar year begins and the calendar's year count increments by one.
>  1.   Even in the darkest hours of your life, I will stand by your side holding onto the only candle and light up all the non-illuminated areas. May God shower you with all the happiness in the world! Happy New Year 2017!
>   2.  This message is to convey my heartfelt greetings to you and your family. Hope you had a great year and will have even a better one this time. Spend time with your near and dear ones. Enjoy!
> Thease are the various type of new year messages.


Amazing new year messages.....

----------

